# Help! Confused about BB Standards and my Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

SO I just put a deposit down on a New Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2, which I'm immediately swapping over to a CX-1 Setup (I already bought the derailleur, NW Chainring, and Shifters from a friend). I'm debating buying a matching CX1 Crank, but I'm confused about the BB on the Giant.

The Crankset and BB on the Giant is a FSA Gossamer with a MagaExo Pressfitt BB. I'm assuming this means I need to use a Sram GXP Crankset with a Sram GXP PF BB? I assume that the Giant BB Shell Can't accept a BB30 Force Crankset and BB30 PF BB?

I think I'm just confused as every bike I've used in the last few years has been BB30/PF30 (Cannondale, Kona, etc)

If anyone could clarify that would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

All of the Giant road and CX's bikes have PF86 bottom brackets, and no, a true BB30 crank, will only fit frames with BB30/PF30 bottom brackets.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

twiggy said:


> SO I just put a deposit down on a New Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2, which I'm immediately swapping over to a CX-1 Setup (I already bought the derailleur, NW Chainring, and Shifters from a friend). I'm debating buying a matching CX1 Crank, but I'm confused about the BB on the Giant.
> 
> The Crankset and BB on the Giant is a FSA Gossamer with a MagaExo Pressfitt BB. I'm assuming this means I need to use a *Sram GXP Crankset with a Sram GXP PF BB*? I assume that the Giant BB Shell Can't accept a BB30 Force Crankset and BB30 PF BB?
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct. Well, sorta. I think they call their pressfit GXP BB a "TruVativ" branded item. https://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-pressfit-gxp-bb

Key feature is it will press into your PF86 shell and accomodate the 24mm to 22mm tapered spindle of a Force CX1 GXP crankset.


----------

